
Ask HN: A stackexchange site vs. a subreddit, which do you prefer to use? - Elect2
Example: bitcoin.stackexchange.com vs &#x2F;r&#x2F;bitcoin
======
detaro
They serve fairly different purposes, so it highly depends. In general, I find
reddit to meme/joke infested (a few subreddits moderate this out, but the vast
majority doesn't or doesn't keep up), but it's obviously the more appropriate
format for non-questions or questions requiring discussion.

There is a lot to be said for a traditional forum.

------
dancemusic
I prefer a subreddit because stackexchange usually has too many silly rules
that attract the "bureaucrats at heart". These people are more about malicious
compliance and less about topic at hand.

------
twobyfour
I prefer a newsgroup/Google Group over either of those.

